# 11 month old purebred G-Ret. in Naperville, IL shelter



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My daughter happened on this boy when she was at the shelter looking for a kitten.
This is a wonderful, clean, no-kill shelter and he is well cared for, but regardless, he needs a home.
I did forward his information to a friend of mine who is active with As Good As Gold.
So....if anyone is looking for a nice young male, go take a look at this sweet boy, Snuffy.

http://www.adoptpetshelter.org/pages/details.asp?ID=4997


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh he is pretty. I hope he gets a home soon.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

In Naperville he won't be there very long. That's a very affluent neighborhood and I know labs and goldens are very popular there.  He's handsome!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a beautiful boy - and what a name, I had to laugh.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I had to laugh at his name too! I hope he gets a wonderful new home soon!


----------

